
Using sperm to deliver cancer drugs - kodisha
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2156525-hijacked-sperm-carry-chemo-drugs-to-cervical-cancer-cells/
======
matt_the_bass
That is a really cleaver idea. How come the drugs don't kill the spwem?

